# VW powered Lawnmower



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

So, I was thinking while I was cutting the endless fields of grass at work the other day about these crazy guys that race ride-on lawnmowers. 
Then I started looking at the front end of the Craftsman 20HP lawnmower I was driving.... it looks like it would be really easy to custom fab some mounts to put a VW 4 cyl motor up there, maybe even a 1.8t? 
I mean, this obviously wouldnt be a bolt-in deal, but if you could find an old ride-on mower that didnt run and an old VW motor that nobody wanted...why not try it? 
This spring coming spring I'm gonna take some classes to try to become a certified welder (an unrelated topic...more of a career move) so I was seriously thinking about making a serious effort to find an old beat-up lawnmower and maybe someone that would donate maybe a GTi motor to the cause (an old 1.8 JH block GTi motor preferrebly) and go to town on a truly unique VW hybrid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd love to hear any advice or encouraging words from you guys/gals








Here are some lawnmower racing links too:
http://dir.yahoo.com/Recreation/Sports/Auto_Racing/Lawn_Mower_Racing/ 

-Drew


----------



## JusAnothaRabbitRacer (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (EuroVeeDub)*

I say go for it. But maybe try with a smaller motor. Somthing simpler even. But go for a carbed setup. A 1.6 with the higher revs, but I'm not sure how your blade speed would be afected. Try it and take it to the drag strip


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (JusAnothaRabbitRacer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But go for a carbed setup. [HR][/HR]​I agree with that...or maybe a cheap standalone like MegaSquirt?
quote:[HR][/HR]not sure how your blade speed would be afected. [HR][/HR]​I'd probably remove the blades...hmmm, then again


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (EuroVeeDub)*

Some wild man showed up at a VW dealership show in southern Indiana (right across from Louisville KY) about 3 years ago with a 16HP? sized Craftsman Rider. It had no hood at all. A bug motor was mounted backwards so the crank pulley stuck out in front of the frame. Instead of spinning the generator it had a belt that went down under the frame via a pair of idlers and went to the transaxle. I did not see it run.


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (art.clemens)*

you might want to weld a roll cage on too...


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (A2RicedGTI)*

Dude! on my way home today I passed a field and out of the cormer of my eye I saw the front of an Mk2 with something big and square on top of it. I turned around and checked it out and found that some nutter had cut the roof and doors off a Jetta and constructed sort of a big square tractor cab on it. The thing had a metal bench seat with a crazy rally style shifter extension and these big pedal extensions so you could reach them from the bench. It still had a radio with a sub box mounted to the back wall of the cab and these perspex swinging doors and a perspex windshield with the wipers bent to still work. It didnt even appear hacked together either, looks like someone knew pretty well what they wer doing. I checked under it for blades. I didnt find any but there were these brackets welded on the side that looked like they would hold tractor attachment like sickle bars, etc. plus it was sitting in the middle of this big fresh mowed field. Crazy!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (stealthmk1)*

get ya one of them air cooled bug motors


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (austin neuschafer)*

One of my dad's employees took an aircooled engine and put it in his ride on mower. Oh yeah, he also kept the 4-speed tranny and attached it to the mower's tranny (of sorts). He also increased the disp to ~2100 IIRC. It had 2 HUGE carbs on the sides, and exhaust was blown out through custom header pipes into 18" long straight-pipe resonators, then into the air. I pulled a huge trailer with it with no problems, uphill or downhill. It got disassembled though, and the engine is now a full balanced/blueprinted 2400cc unit, capable of spinning up to 10,500RPM's! With 8.5:1 CR, this is supposed to generate ~150chp. And the owner of this engine is thinking about putting it into a van, making the fastest aircooled NA van in town. I have a pic of the mower sitting at work, but I don't have a scanner.







Best of luck with it!!


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (84_GLI_coupe)*

Well, I found a donor lawnmower! now to find a motor...


----------



## JBM (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (EuroVeeDub)*

I think your nuts or smoken some of that grass you've been mowing.


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (JBM)*

You guys should try drinking and riding sport bikes...it would be safer...


----------



## vwski (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (EuroVeeDub)*

YOU CAN DO IT!!! I am liking the air cooled bug engine idea. Post some pictures when your done! 
Good Luck


----------



## jettapropelled (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: VW powered Lawnmower (vwski)*

ya know i read an article on how some mechanics completely striped a nissan sentra to the point where it ran 14's just imagine what a nice little 1.8 or yes even a 1.6 could do for a mower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm gonna have to vote yes on intiative vw mower
GO FOR IT!!!!








quick little note though your gonna need a lot of





















's


----------

